# EMA vs RUEMA



## AnDré (8 Mar 2008 às 03:16)

EMA = Estação Meteorológica Automática.
RUEMA = Rede Urbana de Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas.

Mas no fundo qual é a sua verdadeira diferença?
Porque é a estação da Gago Coutinho (Lisboa) uma EMA e não uma RUEMA, se também está integrada numa zona urbana?
Porque é considerada a estação do Aeroporto de Faro uma EMA e a estação do IM em Faro uma RUEMA?
Porque é que Loures e Sintra têm uma RUEMA e não uma EMA?


Parto do principio, que mais do que ao urbanismo, a distinção das estações é feita a partir das características destas mesmas.

Agora casos práticos:
Já todos devem ter reparado que as temperaturas máximas medidas pelas RUEMAs são quase sempre mais elevadas do que as registadas pelas EMAs. A que se deve isso e o porquê disso? Poderia ser porque num lugar urbano há menor circulação de ar e daí um aumento de temperatura, mas como disse em cima também há EMAs em zonas urbanas. Nomeadamente as duas da cidade de Lisboa: Gago Coutinho e Geofisico. E quase me atrevo a dizer que a RUEMA de Loures tem um factor urbanistico bem menor do que as duas estações de Lisboa que enunciei. 

Outro ponto: tendo em conta que os valores das RUEMAs são "correctos", e atendendo de forma especial ao Verão, em que estas obtêm temperaturas máximas médias superiores às EMA, porque é que os seus valores não são tido em conta a quando o relatório mensal?
Outro exemplo, se não estou em erro, quando Lisboa chegou aos 40ºC em Julho de 2007, mas RUEMAs de Benfica e Loures tocaram nos 43ºC. No entanto esse valor nunca foi referido. Porquê?

Nem mais, ontem dia 7 de Março, a temperatura máxima na RUEMA de Lisboa (Benfica) chegou aos 23ºC e Lisboa (Baixa) aos 24ºC. A Gago Coutinho (EMA) ficou-se pelos 19ºC. 

Afinal, qual a utilidade de uma RUEMA?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2008 às 09:22)

Não sei muito acerca disso, mas penso que as RUEMA não estão instaladas da mesma forma que as EMA.

As RUEMAS não ficam sobre solo coberto de relva (que evita o sobreaquecimento do ar acima desse 

solo), e parece-me que não cumprem uma série de outros critérios que as possam colocar num plano 

de igualdade em relação às EMA.

A distância em relação ao solo deve ser outra, o solo tem outras características, as estações não 

estão tão expostas à circulação do ar, tudo isto para «recriar» e dar uma ideia das temperaturas 

medidas dentro de um local urbanizado.

Penso que elas não constam nos relatórios mensais precisamente por isso, porque é uma «injustiça» 

comparar valores da baixa de Lisboa com valores medidos na Amareleja, porque esse calor é apenas 

artificial e deve-se ao elevado urbanismo do local.

Assim, apenas as EMA cumprem certos critérios que fazem com que possam ser comparadas com 

outras EMA, pois a instalação deve cumprir o mesmo método em todas, colocando-as a um nível em 

que podem ser comparadas.

Assim, dá-se apenas importância ao calor «real» e não ao calor gerado pelo efeito urbano.

Lembro-me que há uns anos o IM tinha umas fotos das RUEMA e lembro-me de ver essas estações 

com prédios à frente e um pouco isoladas.


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2008 às 12:53)

sim, supostamente as EMA'as teem de estar em condiçoes padrao (relva,espaçamento de obstaculos, etc) para os dados serem coerentes e "oficiais".. nao que as vezes nao haja falhas aqui, mas isso ja é outra historia......
as RUEMA's nao teem de ter isso pelo que sei, simplesmente pretendem mostrar os efeitos do urbanismo, tipos de solo, poluiçao e mt mais coisas, logo nao obedecem necessariamente as condiçoes padrao.. dai terem valores mt mais extremos...
portanto o que disse o Daniel Vilao parece-me bem..
as EMA's pretendem ser comparaveis entre si, independentemente de onde estao situadas, ao estar supostamente nas mm condiçoes padrao, permitem comparar condiçoes e climas em cidades diferentes nas mesmas condiçoes... 
as RUEMA's basicamente valem por si proprias, pelo local concreto, e nao podem basicamente em situaçao alguma ser comparaveis entre si,mt menos com as EMA's... e claro, nem pouco mais ou menos podem ser utilizados em fins oficiais de climatologias, medias mensais, etc etc.. era a bandalheira total, e deixava-mos de ter bases climatologicas coerentes... era como entrarem nas medias mensais as estaçoes caseiras do pessoal !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2008 às 13:46)

Concordo com o que disseste, mas, mesmo assim, há estações amadoras que mereciam ser destacadas, quer pela fiabilidade dos seus dados, quer pela qualidade da sua localização e do hardware.
Quanto a estações dessas, posso referir, como exemplo mais claro e correcto, a estação do *HotSpot*, no Penteado.
O hardware é de grande qualidade e a localização também, o anemómetro está a cerca de 10 metros de altura e o sensor de temperatura e humidade encontra-se cerca de 1,75 metros acima do solo, cumprindo os critérios mínimos para uma medição bastante fiável da temperatura, humidade, vento, precipitação, radiação solar e UV.
Mesmo não sendo uma estação oficial, penso que podia haver parcerias entre o IM e este tipo de pessoas, que disponibilizam dados com bastante rigor e podiam ajudar a contribuir para uma melhor cobertura nacional de estações meteorológicas.


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2008 às 14:15)

eu nao disse que nao ha estaçoes amadora fiaveis, longe disso.. a do hotspot é um bom exemplo disso.. nao foi nada disso que eu disse.. 
apenas disse que apesar de tudo, a maior parte delas, tal como as REUMA, sendo boas ou nao (e muitas ate sao) nao sao de modo geral comparaveis com as EMA's por questoes de coerencia. tao simples como isso 

mas como disseste, sim era interessante parcerias entre o IM e donos de estaçoes com condiçoes mt boas como essa.. mas o IM é mt fechado a essas coisas infelizmente.. portanto resta-nos divulgar o mais possivel redes amadoras onde esses dados sao disponibilizados, do tipo wunderground e afins! e claro, fazer um esforço por distinguir as estaçoes amadoras que no fundo sao quase "profissionais", pois apesar de todas as amadoras serem de louvar, essas em particular merecem uma atençao especial..

pois realmente um dos problemas da rede nacional do IM, alem da obvia falta de $ para material, é falta de $ para pessoal que cuide das estaçoes, manutençao, e tambem escolha de localizaçoes, etc etc.. e realmente algo do tipo dum mapa como o que esta no site do IM, ao qual fossem acrescentadas as estaçoes amadoras que obedecem a criterios minimos (ate podiam la estar assinaladas de forma diferente para os visitantes do site saberem o que se trata), era de facto brilhante, a cobertura era maior, e as pessoas donas das estaçoes, sao de facto pessoas que o fazem com gosto e prazer.. servia aos 2..
mas é assim...


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2008 às 15:23)

Obrigado pelos elogios à minha AMQRUEMA (Amadora Melhor Que RUEMA)

Acho que já foi tudo dito por voces em relação aos 2 tipos de estações.

Já uma vez contactei o IM em Janeiro para "contestar" uns dados apresentados no relatório de Dezembro/2007 e apresentei como prova os dados recolhidos pela minha AMQRUEMA 

Foi uma forma de também dar a conhecer a estação e disponibilizar-me para fornecer qualquer informação e apresentar o site onde eles podiam verificar os valores recolhidos por mim.

Até hoje não obtive qualquer resposta....

O IM tem toda a legitimidade para dizer que o meu hardware ou a localização da estação não teem a mesma qualidade que as estações deles. E tem razão ...

Vou estar sempre disponivel para fornecer qualquer informação ao IM até porque os dados são públicos e não precisam de os pedir para comercial@meteomoita.com para eu ter que fazer um orçamento.

Depois do investimento que tive no equipamento e na despesa mensal de manter um PC ligado 24 Horas/dia, ligação à Internet, registo de dominio, licenças de software, etc.... o que me dá motivação para continuar a ter estas despesas e dispensar algum do meu precioso tempo, são as palavras como as escritas mais acima e reconhecimento de amigos, desconhecidos, comunicação social local, etc...

Tenha eu muita saude e algum $ para poder continuar com este projecto.

E também um agradecimento a tantos outros como eu que mantém estas estações a funcionar pelo pais e mundo fora...cada vez vamos ser mais.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 02:20)

rozzo disse:


> sim, supostamente as EMA'as teem de estar em condiçoes padrao (relva,espaçamento de obstaculos, etc) para os dados serem coerentes e "oficiais".. nao que as vezes nao haja falhas aqui, mas isso ja é outra historia......
> as RUEMA's nao teem de ter isso pelo que sei, simplesmente pretendem mostrar os efeitos do urbanismo, tipos de solo, poluiçao e mt mais coisas, logo nao obedecem necessariamente as condiçoes padrao.. dai terem valores mt mais extremos...
> portanto o que disse o Daniel Vilao parece-me bem..
> as EMA's pretendem ser comparaveis entre si, independentemente de onde estao situadas, ao estar supostamente nas mm condiçoes padrao, permitem comparar condiçoes e climas em cidades diferentes nas mesmas condiçoes...
> as RUEMA's basicamente valem por si proprias, pelo local concreto, e nao podem basicamente em situaçao alguma ser comparaveis entre si,mt menos com as EMA's... e claro, nem pouco mais ou menos podem ser utilizados em fins oficiais de climatologias, medias mensais, etc etc.. era a bandalheira total, e deixava-mos de ter bases climatologicas coerentes... era como entrarem nas medias mensais as estaçoes caseiras do pessoal !



Acho muito pouco o que disseram! 
Não é nada contra o que vocês responderam, nada disso!  Aliás, agradeço muito a vossa resposta. 
Mas pensem comigo :
Há tantos lugares em Portugal que mereciam ter EMAs (olho para o mapa de Portugal do IM e existem tantos espaços vazios sem qualquer tipo de informação meteorológica), no entanto há RUEMAs espalhadas "por aí", quando então poderiam ser EMAs e dar uma informação digna de relatórios climatológicos.
Quanto aos efeitos do solo e urbanismo, nada melhor do que uma EMA com mais um sensor de caracteristicas RUEMA. Aí sim, poder-se-iam tirar conclusões directas do efeito do urbanismo. Por exemplo EMA Cago Coutinho + RUEMA Gago Coutinho. De forma a haverem valores a comparar. 
Agora de que vale uma RUEMA em Benfica se não há lá nenhuma EMA para se determinar as verdadeiras consequências do urbanismo? 

Percebem? Não sei se me estou a fazer entender...

Deve haver qualquer coisa que nos escapa nas diferenças entre RUEMAs e EMAs. É que tendo razão no que disseram, parece-me bastante descabido não haver $$ para EMAs mas existiram RUEMAs cujos dados, uma vez que não podem ser tidos em conta, são puramente para "enfeitar"...


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2008 às 16:49)

qto ao facto de serem importantes e utilizados os dados das RUEMA's nao vou dizer grande coisa.. de facto para mim é duvidoso ate que ponto sao realmente usados ou nao.. provavelmente sim de alguma forma, que nos escape a nós como meros observadores a ver os dados sem lhes dar o intuito ou tratamento para o qual realmente o IM ou outras entidades os usam.. isso nao sei.. é uma hipotese, como é 1 hipotese mal serem usados, e sim, nesse caso seria desperdicio de $ que poderia ser usado para outras EMA's e uma melhor cobertura do pais.. até aí tudo bem
mas se forem realmente usados, nao estao ali para enfeitar, estao para um proposito especifico diferente do das EMA's e da meteorologia e climatologias "standard"... parece-me obvio.. como ja disse, apenas desconheço ate que ponto sao ou nao usados com interesse esses dados das RUEMA's...

agora a parte de falares em comparar EMA's com RUEMA's, do tipo EMA gago coutinho e RUEMA gago coutinho, a meu ver nao faz sentido algum.. entao.. mas os sensores ou o material é o mesmo! ias ter 2x a mesma coisa? aí era desperdicio a dobrar! entao se queres fazer uma EMA e uma RUEMA no mesmo sitio tens a mm coisa, o sitio e os dados sao os mesmos! nao vao por construir uma parede ao lado de um dos sensores para ter dados diferentes ne? 
claro que so teem interesse estando noutros locais nao isolados ou nao espaçados, logo nunca podem estar ao pe das EMA's nem ser comparados a elas.. ai nao vejo mt por onde pegar...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 23:35)

Bem pessoal, eis o que me foi dito por pessoas do IM sobre RUEMAs e EMAs.

Então, parece que a função das RUEMAs é dar a conhecer à população uma espécie de indice de bio-conforto de uma determinada localização - rua. Isto porque os efícios funcionam como uma espécie de armazenadores de calor. Daí as temperaturas das RUEMAs serem sempre mais elevadas. Ao contrário do que as pessoas pensam o CO2 não contribui em nada para esse aumento. Os prédios funcionam como uma espécie de “pelos capilares” em que o solo é a derme. Como impedem de correr o vento livremente, a derme (solo), perde menos calor, e por isso aquece mais.

Quanto à sua utilidade ao nível climático, neste momento é nulo.

Perguntei se não se poderia então, uma vez que são pouco uteis, utilizar as RUEMAs como EMAs de modo a aumentar a rede de EMAs no nosso país para uma melhor caracterização diária/mensal/anual de uma dada região. Curiosamente a resposta que obtive foi mais ou menos isto:

_“Portugal tem estações mteorológicas em excesso. Não são necessárias tantas para se estudar o clima do país.”_ 
Referiram também que isso aumentaria a factura para a manutenção dessas mesmas estações.
Em relação a uma estação no ponto mais alto de Portugal continental, esqueçam lá isso. Parece que uma a meia altura basta.

Segundo eles, os radares dão cada vez informações mais precisas e minunciosas do tempo de um dado local. 
Qualquer dia nem vão ser precisas estações.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

Ah! Fiquei também a saber que num antigamente recente houveram as chamadas estações clássicas, mas ninguém me soube dizer o que lhes aconteceu. 

Penso que um exemplo dessas estações era a estação da Lagoa Comprida.


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2008 às 00:08)

AnDré disse:


> Ah! Fiquei também a saber que num antigamente recente houveram as chamadas estações clássicas, mas ninguém me soube dizer o que lhes aconteceu.
> 
> Penso que um exemplo dessas estações era a estação da Lagoa Comprida.



Bem André, pela má notícia dos Relatórios Mensais parece-me que mais dia menos dia também vamos deixar de ter as temperaturas on-line das estações automáticas


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2008 às 00:17)

Minho disse:


> Bem André, pela má notícia dos Relatórios Mensais parece-me que mais dia menos dia também vamos deixar de ter as temperaturas on-line das estações automáticas



Epá, isso seria o cumulo!

Mas não.. Eles devem estar a seguir os passos do INM.
Emfim...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2008 às 09:49)

Eu acho absolutamente ridículo que o I.M. tenha material obsoleto e degradado e que não cuide dele, dizendo que já há estações meteorológicas a mais.
Para além de que na revista Visão saiu um comentário de um ex vice-presidente do I.M. que disse que as estações nem sequer eram devidamente calibradas e que havia um supercomputador que, quando ligado, mandava o quadro eléctrico do I.M. abaixo, ficando sem dados.
Se o I.M. não quiser saber destes assuntos, quem é que irá querer saber ?


----------



## rozzo (15 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

Quanto à questão das estações a mais.. é ambígua..
Para o curioso como nós e para o habitante de cada terra concreta.. São obviamente estações a menos, falta sempre aquela estação naquela terra que queremos saber, a nossa.. etc etc.. 
Mas se formos pensar na dimensão do nosso país, realmente vendo bem, para definir climatológicamente as regiões e isso, bastariam menos do que as que temos.. isso até é verdade..
Agora.. dizer algo do tipo "temos estações a mais".. ainda por cima da boca de alguém do IM.. minha nossa.. que "tiro no pé"!  É que por mais que possa ser algo verdade no ponto anterior que referi... Nunca vi nem verei informação extra de estações ser "demais". Tudo o que vier em condições é bom e serve, mais que não seja para informação geral...  Onde é que uma pessoa da ciência se pode dar ao luxo de dizer isso.. Devia era dizer o contrário: "precisamos de mais estações".. puxar a brasa à sua sardinha, para ter sempre mais e melhor.. mas enfim...  
Também é verdade que os orçamentos e custos de uma rede muito grande são complicados para o IM, isso é verdade, daí ser difícil ter mais EMA's.. tudo bem é a realidade.. agora.. dizer o que foi dito.. enfim! Por acaso tinah curiosidade em saber quem foi 

Quanto às clássicas.. algumas acho que ainda existem mas não tenho certeza.. reparem que antes das EMA's claro que tinham que ser clássicas.. mas ainda é uma fonte extra de despesa com a pessoa que vai lá de 6 em 6 horas ver os dados.. e vamos lá ser realistas.. muitas vezes são pessoas sem formação e que podem tar num dia "sem paciência" ou como já vi nas férias da pessoa não haver dados da estação um mês.. e afins.. portanto, a partir do momento que as EMA's são instaladas no local onde estava a clássica, desde que garantida a fiabilidade dos dados.... os erros humanos e esse tipo de falhas acabam.. isso é sem dúvida uma mais-valia, e aí as clássicas no mesmo local.. tornam-se redundantes.. não é? claro que as EMA's depois teêm os seus problemas.. mas isso tudo tem não é? 

Foi como te disse André, obviamente que as RUEMA's não poderiam ter algum interesse a nivel de climatologia.. O seu intuito não é esse como confirmaste...

Resumindo o mais importante a meu ver..
As EMA's que temos, se formos ver em termos operacionais, da verdadeira relevância da monitorização das condições no país, e em termos de protecção civil, são de facto suficientes.. podem não concordar comigo mas eu aí acho que até são. Claro que gostávamos de mais detalhe, que na verdade no intuito mais geral não é INDISPENSÁVEL, é acessório.. Mas.. é sempre INTERESSANTE e BEM-VINDO, coisa que não foi dita na bela frase “Portugal tem estações mteorológicas em excesso. Não são necessárias tantas para se estudar o clima do país.”  Enfim.. deve ter sido alguém com um posto elevado que já pensa mais na parte monetária.. Só pode
Agora o que falta realmente há anos e anos... e já sabemos, foge aqui do tema, mas aí sim é indiscutível.. O RADAR DO NORTE!


----------



## Luis França (15 Mar 2008 às 11:26)

Ainda assim há uma coisa que me faz bastante confusão. Será que neste "país" ninguém sabe o que é a Lei do Mecenato? É que essa legislação existe há anos e ajudaria a descontar menos nos impostos. 

Não deve é haver vontade de trabalhar e negociar...


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Mar 2008 às 15:14)

Luis França disse:


> Não deve é haver vontade de trabalhar e negociar...


----------



## Fil (16 Mar 2008 às 23:47)

Mas as estações actuais não definem por completo o país climatológicamente, faltam estações nos locais mais extremos de Portugal.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2008 às 23:55)

Fil disse:


> Mas as estações actuais não definem por completo o país climatológicamente, faltam estações nos locais mais extremos de Portugal.



"Não existe no topo, mas existe à meia altura nas Penhas Douradas".

Isto a quando a minha questão do porquê de não haver uma estação meteorológica no ponto mais alto de Portugal continental. Enfim..


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2008 às 11:14)

Julgo que algumas coisas que foram ditas ao André foram ditas sem o necessário enquadramento pois provavelmente nem o local nem o tempo disponível o permitiam.

Interpreto a afirmação de que não são precisas mais estações com naturalidade, penso que a ideia terá sido o de dizer que é preferível ter menos estações mas de maior qualidade e automatismo, do que ter muitas estações tecnologicamente atrasadas, etc,etc. Trata-se apenas de racionalizar os recursos. Isso é um debate que se coloca actualmente a todos os niveis, desde hospitais, escolas, ambulâncias, etc, em que se tenta procurar um equilibrio entre uma boa distribuição geográfica e a qualidade do serviço. Olhando para os números de estações existentes julgo que há de facto muitas, e que é preferivel ter menos desde que mais modernas, e eventualmente melhorar lacunas em localizações importantes.

Quanto ao radar julgo que também faltou explicar melhor a afirmação. Na minha opinião talvez tenha a ver com o facto de que hoje em dia as estações meteorológicas perderam boa parte da importância que tinham no passado. Haver menos estações oficiais é uma tendência mundial, na última década perderam-se centenas de estações oficiais no mundo inteiro, isso até tem sido um argumento recorrente dos cépticos do aquecimento global. Não é difil perceber porquê. As estações há muitas décadas eram importantes para prever e seguir a evolução do estado do tempo, hoje em dia há um grande leque de outros meios mais sofisticados, satélites, radares, sondagens, modelos, etc. Em termos de previsão do tempo é hoje muito mais importante uma sondagem aerológica do que muitas estações por exemplo. Uma boa rede de estações continua a ser muito útil para o nowcasting mas bons radares permitem um seguimento ainda melhor. Não esquecer que os radares não fornecem apenas aquilo que nós vemos na Internet do IM, a precipitação. No seu modo doppler também fornecem dados do vento e rumo das tempestades ,etc. Olhemos por exemplo para os EUA, o país com a maior densidade de estações do mundo. Essa densidade compreende-se, foi uma rede que começou a ser criada já no final do século XIX, era um país geográficamente muito grande e o seguimento da formação de grandes tempestades só era possível devido a essa cobertura de estaçoes e observadores. Mas com o advento dos satélites, e posteriormente do radar, esse seguimento passou a ser feito muito melhor via a rede nexrad, é aí que são detectados muitas vezes com preciosos minutos de antecipação a formação de tormentas severas, tornados, etc.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 12:03)

Também concordo que antes poucas mas boas (estações).

Os EUA são um exemplo do melhor que pode ser feito na informação ao cidadão sobre condições meteorológicas, avisos, disponibilização de informação, etc... Sim eles tem muitos meios, dinheiro mas acima de tudo "vontade" de manter a população informada.

Quem olha para Portugal a realidade é completamente diferente e com a agravante da politica do IM levar a que cada vez mais estejamos privados dessa informação. Desculpem podemos ter direito a ela mas pagando.

Ora isto é ridiculo mas sendo um organismo do estado temos "todo o direito" de criticar e revoltarmos sobre este cenário.

Acho eu que os administradores deste forum devem criar um documento com a ajuda de todos de forma a criticar esta politica do IM e enviar este documento para o IM entidades competentes e comunicação social.

Acreditem que Portugal só melhora quando nestes casos passarmos da critica mesquinha e fechada aqui no forum à acção.

p.s. não sou radicalista, comunista ou sindicalista


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2008 às 12:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Acho eu que os administradores deste forum devem criar um documento com a ajuda de todos de forma a criticar esta politica do IM e enviar este documento para o IM entidades competentes e comunicação social.
> 
> Acreditem que Portugal só melhora quando nestes casos passarmos da critica mesquinha e fechada aqui no forum à acção.
> 
> p.s. não sou radicalista, comunista ou sindicalista



Concordo perfeitamente, defendi isso noutro tópico.
Acho que nos devíamos unir todos e aderir em massa a essa petição ao I.M., para que nos possamos fazer ouvir, tal como a AEMET ouviu os espanhóis.
Quanto à comunicação social, parece algo mais extremo, mas também não me importava que isto chegasse à mesma, era uma forma de verem que nós existimos.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 12:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Quanto à comunicação social, parece algo mais extremo, mas também não me importava que isto chegasse à mesma, era uma forma de verem que nós existimos.



Extremo? Não.

Serve para isto e também para a senhora com 20 anos que tem 5 filhos e ninguém ajuda.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2008 às 12:46)

Eu agora vou fazer um bocado o papel de advogado do diabo.

Toda a polémica que vimos em Espanha enquadra-se numa questão mais complexa que tem a ver com o que é público e o que é privado. Como vivemos em democracias mistas que não são nem 100% socialistas (tudo público) me 100% liberais (tudo privado) por vezes torna-se difícil analisar de forma mais fácil estas questões.

Já no ano passado referi que não é mau o IM cobrir metade do orçamento com venda de serviços e produtos, antes pelo contrário, é bom que assim seja, para bem do contribuinte. Porque não tenhamos ilusões, dados de climatologia são importantes para muitos negócios e a própria meteorologia será cada vez mais também um negócio. Esta evolução do IMN para AEMET em Espanha não foi acidental, tem precisamente a ver com o facto de que despontam cada vez mais empresas privadas no país vizinho que fornecem produtos e serviços a cada vez mais sectores, desde a agricultura às eólicas.

Todos os Institutos vendem informação, mesmo o IMN de Espanha antes de ser agência já o fazia. Podem ver por exemplo neste PDF a longa lista de preços dos serviços e a lista de itens de interesse público que eram gratuitos no anterior INM:  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/files/20060201.pdf (PDF)

Sendo um Instituto de Meteorologia uma entidade pública, quer aqui quer em Espanha, a coisa mais importante nestes debates é saber distinguir o que é serviço público que interessa a todos os cidadãos que pagam impostos, e o que é serviço que interessa sobretudo ao negócio de empresas privadas. Se há dados que interessam maioritáriamente ao negócio privado, é bom que esses dados sejam comercializados, pois de contrário somos nós contribuintes que financiamos com os nossos impostos os dados que servem negócios privados. 

É nesta distinção que todos se devem concentrar. Saber o que é serviço público e nunca prescindir dele e lutar por ele se ele nos for sonegado e também lutar para que ele seja melhorado. Mas também compreender que há informação que sendo gratuíta interessa sobretudo a interesses privados e que custa impostos ao contribuinte. 

Olhando para Espanha, para aquilo que o AEMET tinha retirado. O radar regional por exemplo era um grande disparate, sem qualquer sentido. Obviamente que para a população era importantissimo terem acesso aos radares regionais, só um louco pode ter tido a ideia de passar isso para os serviços pagos. Mas por exemplo, olhando para o exemplo do HIRLAM. Será que ele pode ser considerado serviço público ? É discutivel, é um produto que não se destina ao público em geral, apenas se destina a dois sectores muito específicos, ou ao sector privado que também faz previsão do tempo, ou aos meteo-entusiastas que somos todos nós. Neste caso o AEMET recuou por causa dessa grande comunidade existente em Espanha.

Estes debates fazem-se também noutros países. Já falámos aqui muitas vezes da diferença entre o modelo global americano GFS e o europeu ECMWF, o primeiro tem todos os dados disponíveis gratuitamente, o segundo não. A abertura completa do GFS deu-se por ordem do governo americano há uns anos atrás mas ultimamente tem aumentado as pressões no sentido de alterar essa situação. Para muitos senadores o GFS é suportado pelo contribuinte americano e os seus dados estão a servir para negócios privados que até aqui eram maioritáriamente americanos, mas que hoje em dia começam a ser em todo o mundo. Compreende-se esse ponto de vista, porque terão que ser os americanos a financiar industria privada noutros países?

Claro que a nós, entusiastas, quanto mais informação tivermos melhor, e tudo o que se perder será mau, mas também há coisas que acho que deveremos ser mais compreensíveis devido ao que expliquei mais acima. Podemos tentar fazer uma analogia, por exemplo à saúde e educação. Seria admissível por exemplo uma universidade privada só ter salas de aulas e docentes mas servir-se por exemplo dum dispendiosolaboratório púbico para o seu negócio privado de ensino? Seria admissível por exemplo um hospital privado que concorre com um público recorrer aos equipamentos de diagnóstico de um hospital público pago pelos contribuintes? 

Quanto a mim, aquilo que sempre foi a minha opinião quanto ao IM, é que quero melhor informação que é de interesse público. Por exemplo os radares hoje tem menos atraso do que tinham há uns tempos atrás, mas se calhar ainda podiam melhorar as actualizações, em vez dos 30 minutos serem menos. Em vez de ter mais estações, preferia que elas tivessem os dados em tempo real e sem falhas. Mas também compreendo que pela tal vertente dos negócios não possam por exemplo ter históricos de estações e se calhar também por isso é que removeram tanta coisa dos relatórios. Isso para mim pode ser compreensível até certo ponto mas se calhar exageraram um bocado, podiam perfeitamente ter alguns dados mais detalhados do último mês na forma de gráficos por exemplo, e remover talvez as tabelas com dados mais detalhados em formato texto. E sobretudo acho que se retiram coisas o deveriam ter feito com contrapartidas, melhorarem a informação de interesse público para compensar a que foi elininada, que foi o que o AEMET fez, apresentou melhorias nalgumas coisas para compensar a perca de outras.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 14:00)

Não concordo.

Eu como contribuinte quero ter direito a toda a informação para a qual JÁ ESTOU A PAGAR.

No rodapé do meu site tenho o seguinte texto "É um serviço público e sem fins lucrativos"

Eu financio a estação de um fundo privado, o meu, para disponibilizar gratuitamente aos sectores publicos e privados.

E se um dia quiser mudar este cenário, tenho toda a legitimidade para o fazer.

Agora fica aqui o filme do meu primeiro contacto com o IM:

Há alguns meses atrás pedi ao IM dados historicos sobre a Moita (medias de temperatura 1961-90 e precipitação) e em resposta o IM mostrou disponibilidade, mediante o pagamento de 60€ mais IVA, para fornecer os dados recolhidos pela estação do Montijo só do ano de 2006. Ora, a estação do Montijo, não é do IM, e se quiser saber esses dados vou ao Ogimet.

E o INAG até quando vai disponibilizar a informação das suas estações? Estas se calhar com informação ainda mais valiosa que as do IM para certas areas de negócio.

E como muito bem disseste os EUA estão preocupados porque fornecem material muito útil a interesses internacionais, internacionais....


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 16:10)

Saber toda a informação pormenorizada de um certo e determinado lugar tem os seus custo, e aí até percebo que seja cobrado alguma coisa. Agora o meu desagrado vai de encontro ao facto de poderem haverem estações em excesso que aparentemente são deixadas ao abandono porque não há verbas para a manutenção. Quantos de nós não gostavam de ficar com uma delas? E nem nos iriamos importar de suportar os custos da sua manutenção, e ainda divulgar os dados gratuitamente. Passamos parte do nosso tempo a namorar uma estação que muitas vezes não podemos comprar, e depois surge uma instituição pública onde há excesso delas. Eu percebo que com menos estação até se possa aumentar a qualidade do serviço, mas por favor não as deixem apodrecer. Se sabem que não conseguem suportar os custos de manutenção, então deem-nas que haverá certamente quem cuide delas! 

Quanto à informação disponibilizada ao publico, e na minha opinião, não se pretende uma tese climática referente a cada mês, mas um detalhe quantitativo que complemente aquilo o que é dito de forma qualitativa. Agora, dizer-se que foi o mês "x" foi frio ou quente, ou chuvosos ou seco, sem se justificar isso com dados exactos, é quase tão relativo como dizermos: "hoje está frio!" Percebem? As informações dos ultimos dois relatórios são tão generalistas que qualquer um de nós as poderia escrever. Pior do que isso, e falando do dia 18 de Fevereiro, no meteopt temos mais dados de recolha que o próprio IM no qual por ironia do destino, uma das suas estações deixou de funcionar naquelas que foram talvez as 3h mais importantes da sua vida de EMA. 
Ainda assim é irónico pensar que para 2008 queriamos a presença dos dados nas nossas ilhas nos relatórios mensais e no logo no primeiro relatório mensal do ano ficámos sem os dados do continente. 


Por fim, apenas o seguinte: Para estudos individualizados do clima de uma determinada região, são pedidos estudos a entidades que não ao IM. Por exemplo, ao nível da eólica, penso que seja o INETI quem está a construir um atlas do vento do nosso país, e não o IM.


----------



## rafaeltanga (29 Jan 2009 às 13:31)

AnDré disse:


> EMA = Estação Meteorológica Automática.
> RUEMA = Rede Urbana de Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas.
> 
> Mas no fundo qual é a sua verdadeira diferença?
> ...



 olá pessoal!
A utilidade das RUEMAs é para observar as variáveis meteorológicas dentro das cidades ajudando assim a identificar as ilhas de calor.

" Ilha de calor  é a designação dada à distribuição espacial e temporal do campo de temperatura sobre a cidade que apresenta um máximo, como se fosse uma ilha quente localizada. Há um contraste grande nas fronteiras cidade-campo, cidade-floresta, cidade-corpo de água. Alterações da umidade do ar, da precipitação e do vento também estão associadas à presença de ilha de calor urbana. "

Resumindo: As ilhas de calor ocorre principalmente devido a maior capacidade de absorção de calor das estruturas presentes nas zonas urbanas, como o asfalto, concreto e outros. Consiste também em parcelas de ar com temperaturas mais elevadas que formam sobre os centros das grandes cidades.

As RUEMAs são tão importantes quanto as EMAs!!!

Abraço a todos!


----------

